# Building out of the Back VIDEO



## Kai Werring (Aug 31, 2016)

*Video for building out of the back for all coaches to take ideas from. Adjust based on your teams ability, and opponents formation.* LIKE/SHARE/SUBSCRIBE


----------



## tugs (Aug 31, 2016)

De Anza does great job of this...


----------



## Kai Werring (Aug 31, 2016)

tugs said:


> De Anza does great job of this...


De Anza College?     Do they have any footage available to watch?


----------



## C.A.M. (Nov 17, 2016)

Kai Werring said:


> De Anza College?     Do they have any footage available to watch?


De Anza Force club in NoCal. Find them on Youtube


----------

